# Home theater Philips hts3510/55 sin sonido



## tecnochac (Ago 29, 2013)

Saludos.recibi este home funcionando el dvd,el display mostraba todas las funciones pero
completamente mudo en los parlantes.revisando encontre en la fuente de audio el cq1565rt
completamente volado,remplaze el mismo junto con los componentes quemados que habia .no hay destruccion de ningun componente cuando lo conecto pero sigue sin audio.cambie tambien el optoacoplador y revise los componentes smd y aparentemente estan bien.alguna sugerencia?.
gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 30, 2013)

las tensiones están bien? Puede que aún haya algún componente o fusistor abierto. Deduzco que es dvd+home en uno, fíjate sí tiene alguna salida por rca, Sí es así, prueba el audio por ahi.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 30, 2013)

No hay ningun tipo de zumbido ni gorgojeo en los altavoces? has tratado de inyectar audio externo al amplificador del home? debes hacerte a la idea que el mismo aparato no este generando el audio para amplificarlo posteriormente.


----------



## tecnochac (Ago 31, 2013)

este aparato trae dos fuentes switch.1 alimenta el equipo en gral. y la otra esclusivamente la salida de potencia.esta ultima es la que vino con el cq1565rt explotado.esta fuente genera los +33 volt que alimenta
la placa de potencia.se cambio todos los componentes de dicha fuente pero no arranca.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 3, 2013)

,verifica algún corto  o exceso de consumo en la salida de la fuente


----------



## ivan03488 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hola gente, me está pasando lo mismo, la fuente no entrega los 33v, cambie el cq1565rt por uno nuevo y verifique los componentes alrededor del mismo y están todos bien, pero al ver la tención en el vcc del cq1565rt me doy cuenta que baja de 20v a 3v, pero esto sucede después de la resistencia de 22ohms que va a la entrada del mos (q502) que activa esta parte de la fuente. Para ver qué era lo que causaba esta caída abrupta saque el cq1565rt y con una fuente externa conecto el vcc y el gnd del mismo y voy subiendo la tención y veo que la corriente se va al demonio, a unos 5 v ya me consume 2A, así que asumo que nuevamente se quemo el cq1565rt, si alguno me puede dar una mano para ver qué es lo que causa que se quemen seria de gran ayuda, ya que es bastante carito.


  Adjunto el servicie manual con el esquemático

  Desde ya muchas gracias



aca esta el manual, perdon


----------



## nicolas_canadea (Jun 14, 2020)

Hola gente tengo la fuente que entrega a la etapa de potencia de audio +33V aunque la leyenda del impreso dice 42V, pero veo el plano y dice 33V, bueno la cuestión que no entrega sonido. Encima desoldando rompí un capacito SMD de la placa de la fuente, ese figura en el plano su valor? es color amarillo y tiene una medida de 2x3mm mas o menos. Saludos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 14, 2020)

Buenas, busca que numeración tiene en la placa ese condensador y si no viene sube unas fotos de la placa y la zona donde está. 
En la página 61 del pdf del manual de servicio tienes la imagen de la placa por el lado de las pistas, ahí puedes localizar el condensador.


----------



## nicolas_canadea (Jun 15, 2020)

Hola alguno sabe de cuanto es el valor del potenciometro forntal de volumen? tiene terminales 1-2-3 valor R13=? es lineal? Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 15, 2020)

Miraste el manual? Miraste si tiene impreso algo, como "B50K", o similar el potenciometro? Mediste entre extremos del mismo (pines 1 y 3)?


----------



## nicolas_canadea (Jun 15, 2020)

SI en el manual no figura, en el componente tampoco solo tiene una leyenda de su marca. Lo voy a desoldar y medirlo, el tema es que si esta dañado voy a medir cualquier cosa. Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 15, 2020)

Depende. Si el cursor tiene problemas (hace ruido, o se corta al mover), no vas a tener problemas de medidas en los extremos.


----------



## nicolas_canadea (Jun 15, 2020)

Entre la 1 y la 2 se va a cero al moverla solo una raya, el DVD no emite sonido ya revise las 3 placas y no encuentro error, sospecho en ese potenciometro ya que al girarlo el display no acusa el nivel de volumen.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 15, 2020)

Aaaahhhhfdseexxfgggvhjj .....
Eso no se mide asi.... Es un encoder rotativo de cuadratura ("potenciometro digital").
Eso crea unos pulsos mediante el movimiento.
Te dejo un articulo para que leas (no lo lei, solo lo busque) Encoder de cuadratura

Por otro lado, puede que este sucio o haciendo mal contacto. Se puede desarmar y limpiar, peeero no quedan muy bien si no tienes cuidado


----------



## nicolas_canadea (Jun 15, 2020)

Ok gracias. Saludos.


----------

